# If someone was to stack: Deca/Sus/Dbol what....



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Would you recommend for a cycle length and dossage?

Also are these 3 good products to stack well for results? (with correct diet and training etc etc)

and please dont answer with a load of pointless questions  Just suggestions and theories be good!

Thanks


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

How many cycles previously?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

No previous cycles

Weight and details needed?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> No previous cycles
> 
> Weight and details needed?


Can we assume GS, that you're looking to do something in the region of 500mg Sust, 200mg Deca for 12 weeks with 40mg DBol ED for the first 4 weeks, and possibly coming off onto 20mg dbol for the 2-3 weeks prior to running PCT?


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm far from an expert but from my research before my first cycle, most people advised me to go with one substance.

1)you keep it simple and know what's wrong if something arises.

2)adding something like deca will be alot more pronounced on a later cycle and will appriciate it more

My recommendation would be run your sus and kickstart it with dbol

Maybe something like 40mg ED of Dbol for 4 weeks

500mg Test a week (250mg twice a week)

And a decent pct

I know I'm glad I saved my deca for another time given the few issues I've had!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tall said:


> Can we assume GS, that you're looking to do something in the region of 500mg Sust, 200mg Deca for 12 weeks with 40mg DBol ED for the first 4 weeks, and possibly coming off onto 20mg dbol for the 2-3 weeks prior to running PCT?


What it actually was, some lads banging on down the gym tonight about these 3 products working fantastically well together and dossages suggested.

Also i am kinda interested  Getting all my info together


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> What it actually was, some lads banging on down the gym tonight about these 3 products working fantastically well together and dossages suggested.
> 
> Also i am kinda interested  Getting all my info together


G,

Heres a better way to get some answers.

Ask a question which will give you the right answer for your goals/where you want to get to.

Have enough research done in order to confidently ask the question.

The question you asked will only get you a limited range of responses.

What are your goals? Just size? Just strength?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Sust- 500mg

Deca- 2-400mg

D bol- 40mg for weeks 1-4, then again in dead time waiting for PCT.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tall said:


> G,
> 
> Heres a better way to get some answers.
> 
> ...


Hey appreciate proper questions like that though  

Goals = size and strength would be a positive secondary requirement (even though i know normally training stronger and stronger brings size)

I also understand that the cycle requires extremely dedicated diet for maximum gains and i have beeen sent a revised diet plan i am pretty happy with sticking to.

Ive had a read into each different type using the database on bodybuilding.com and have a fair understanding of the products


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Off topic but looking bigger in your new avi pal:thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Off topic but looking bigger in your new avi pal:thumbup1:


Hey thanks, Started a journal in members photos


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd just start with the sus at 500 a week, otherwise if you have any probs such as gyno you won't know which element is causing it.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

500mg sust, no deca, no dbol. Keep it simple, you will explode with just sust.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Would you recommend for a cycle length and dossage?
> 
> Also are these 3 good products to stack well for results? (with correct diet and training etc etc)
> 
> ...


In answer to your actual post...(people tend to ignore that eh PMSL)

Yes those 3 aas work extremly well together and have a synergistic effect when ran together as opposed to when ran individually...

A course or cycle would depend on the users experience and end result required so doses and duration and even the way compounds were run also would be person dependant...

If however you are researching for yourself and your 1st course then guys comments are pretty much spot on:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here is my take on this...for a first cycle i think you are trying to run before you can walk just because others are using these 3 drugs together....

this is not a critisism just an observation....

for me there is nothing wrong with using 500mg of a test be that Cyp/Enthanate or a mix like Sus per week this way you will know exactly what is working and know where the gains are coming from....


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Agree with what most of the guys have said.. First cycle, you'll grow like a horse on 500mg Test p/w, absolutely no need to run 3 different compounds in order to make great gains.

Upto you if you want to kick start it with an oral like Tbol, Dbol - Other than that, 10-12 weeks of 500mg Cyp/Enan/Sust should yeild very nice keepable gains if diet/training/solid PCT is in order.

I would have your PCT fully planned and all meds in hand before starting cycle, including an AI for potential gyno problems and you're GTG mate.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Some bloody spanking good advice there chaps 

Ive actually got my head around it all alot better. And the "trying to run before you can walk" comment. Yea i agree with that. Why throw everything in the mix at once from the start. Kick off with just sus sounds like an ideal plan with a good PCT.

I assume that using this would be fine:

500mg sust - 12 weeks then [email protected]

50mg clomid at twice a day (12hrs apart) for 30 days.

20 mg nolvadex at a day for 45 days.

Hows that for a starter cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is a good solid cycle GS...think of it this way your 2nd cycle could be SUS and Deca and your 3rd could be Sus, Deca and D/bol at least by that point you will know what to expect from each compound...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cycle looks fine. You will get great results with a Sus only cycle. You could do this a few times with great results and then add the deca and d bol in. The deca.sus.dbol cycle when ready will be a good cycle to go with. I have done this with good results


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

My first cycle was 500mg Test E and I was very pleased with the results 

Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> that is a good solid cycle GS...think of it this way your 2nd cycle could be SUS and Deca and your 3rd could be Sus, Deca and D/bol at least by that point you will know what to expect from each compound...


Spot on, if you say its solid then its solid  Not to kiss ass at all mind! LOL

Actually got the PCT cycle reading the information posted by Hackskii so anyone reading this curious id recommend taking a look over that information 

Thanks everyone


----------



## mooner (Apr 2, 2009)

hi there new to this site, (decent by the way) just looking in on your thread as i'm looking to take a step into steroids, done plenty of research,and as you have recommended 500mg sust pw is it as good in tablet form. cheers lads.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

did similar and to be honest i think the dbol was fake,ran 40mg ed for 4 weeks with 250mg omnaden and 200mg deca for 12 weeks and didn't get much out of it and my diet was spot on aswell as the training.maybe should have upped the dose.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

500mg of sus in tablet form must play hell on your.... (im tired this morning and cant remember which one) your liver?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey....

Right another question on this guys..

500ml of sus a week....

Assuming this would be taken twice a week. so 250ml on a monday and 250ml on a wednesday say?

Hmmm... How would this be actually taken? Are we allowed to discuss actual methods/equipment required on this forum? Was looking at something on medisave.co.uk and got completely and uterlly confused! LOL


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Hey....
> 
> Right another question on this guys..
> 
> ...


 Some people think it's better to do two sust shots a week, others just do one.

What you want is 21g needles for drawing the solution, then 23g for injecting. Read up on the stickies mate.

Depending on where you go can change needle length, i use 1.5 inch for glutes, and 1 inch for quads.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Hey....
> 
> Right another question on this guys..
> 
> ...


I'm glad people stepped in and got to the "just one compound for the first cycle" eventually.

500mg sus is plenty mate. I'm not saying you're not physically ready for steroids, but it sounds like you need to do a bit more research before embarking on a cycle. I'm not saying hold it off for ages; maybe just take a week or two to read articles and stuff, then if there's anything you need clarifying you can ask questions on here.

If I was you I'd go and read up on the effects of steroids, what you can expect to happen to you, what precautions you should take, dosages, injection methods, HCG, PCT etc...plenty of articles on this site and on MT. Your suggesting cycle (sus, clomid, nolva) is good, but just do a bit more reading to find out why it's good and that sort of thing.

All you have to do is google "intramuscular injection" and you'll get loads of info on how to inject. You did know it was IM right?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, and you'll need 2ml barrels, 1.5" greens to draw, 1" blues and 1.25" blues to inject. You'll also need a sharps bin and alcoholic swabs.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Post it mate, injection protocol is defo something you can discuss on here.

you can either do two x 1ml inj per week or just one x 2ml per week


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

hey AlasTTTair

Ive read all the sticky's on this forum chap quiet a few times and done lots of reading to be fair.

I am understanding the methods of injection and there are some great threads regarding it.

its the actualy needle applications i dont seem to be getting my head around.

Am i being proper stupid? or missing something?

I understand the longer needle to draw, then you swap it for the slightly shorter needle to inject, greens and blues as they are known. That makes sense.

The actual size of the syringes?

Was looking here:

http://www.medisave.co.uk/needles-amp-syringes-syringes-c-137_384.html

http://www.medisave.co.uk/needles-amp-syringes-needles-c-137_385.html

But for some reason i cant get my head around it on there! LOL


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

A 2ml syringe will be fine mate. I use a needle exchange and that's what they give you automatically unless you request 5ml syringes. All you need are greens, blues, 2ml syringes, swabs and a sharps box  .


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah right. O.k so thats fair enough then.

So.. a 2ml syringe? How much actual liquid does it hold? if 1 injection needs to be 250ml of substance?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Ah right. O.k so thats fair enough then.
> 
> So.. a 2ml syringe? How much actual liquid does it hold? if 1 injection needs to be 250ml of substance?


It holds 2ml of liquid believe it or not. 1 injection of sust 250 is 250mg, not ml. There is 250mg per 1ml of fluid.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> I understand the longer needle to draw, then you swap it for the slightly shorter needle to inject, greens and blues as they are known. That makes sense.


NO!! It has nothing to do with length! 21g is the gauge of the needle - the size of the hole in the middle you push the oil through! 21 is bigger and usually green. 23g is Blue and usually smaller. You use greens to draw out then switch to a blue to Inject.

The length of the needle is not as important, as long as it goes in an inch. I'd say a 1.25" to 1.5" is standard. Just leave .5 or .25 sticking out.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Get these to draw:

http://www.medisave.co.uk/terumo-5ml-syringe-complete-with-21g-15-needle-box-of-100-p-4705.html

Then swap to these to inject

http://www.medisave.co.uk/terumo-neolus-needles-blue-23g-14-inch-per-100-p-1682.html


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> It holds 2ml of liquid believe it or not. 1 injection of sust 250 is 250mg, not ml. There is 250mg per 1ml of fluid.


knew i was being a retard some where. LOL. Yea sorry got my ml's and mg's mixed up today. Yea ok everything makes perfect sense now thats been outlined.

O.k so whats the advantage over 1 injection or 2 injections?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> NO!! It has nothing to do with length! 21g is the gauge of the needle - the size of the hole in the middle you push the oil through! 21 is bigger and usually green. 23g is Blue and usually smaller. You use greens to draw out then switch to a blue to Inject.
> 
> The length of the needle is not as important, as long as it goes in an inch. I'd say a 1.25" to 1.5" is standard. Just leave .5 or .25 sticking out.


O.k sure thing. With you two guys advice and making sense of the more complicated threads i get it 

THANKS MASSIVE HELP.. oh and reps


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Right i didnt realize this as well till now so thought id post for incase anyone else didnt get it, also posting for my own reference.

Mg = weight

ml = voume

Sus250 details:

1 * ampoule = 250mg = 1ml

So on the measurements i have been talking about in this thread i would be taking:

2 * ampoules or 500mgs or 2ml a week.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

chilisi said:


> you got it mate


Its cause lads at my gym dont refer to any of it by Mg, but i been talking about it on here in mg...

Then the actual ampoules had something completely different writen on em. lol.

Sorted the confussion now mind


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Drop the sus and get some test e or c. I dont rate sus as you will need jab every other day to get the benifit of the prop, and it hurts.

ive used dbol before, at 30mg/day then bumped to 50mg/day. 50mg/day was too much on me and dropped back down to 30mg/day. (kidney pain)

Oh and dbol active life is 4-6 hours take twice a day.. 4 hours in between. I dont take it too late because it tends to keep me awake


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Warlord...

Ah when Pscarb types something on this forum i listen loud and proud and i gonna stick with this as a base cycle.

If i do it again i would add deca and then dbol and work it up using sus as the base of each cycle.

LOL @ Chilisi!


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Hey Warlord...
> 
> Ah when Pscarb types something on this forum i listen loud and proud and i gonna stick with this as a base cycle.
> 
> ...


 :whistling: im not saying dont listen to Pscarb i was only giving you my opinion, let us know how it all goes 

:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

warlord94 said:


> Drop the sus and get some test e or c. I dont rate sus *as you will need jab every other day to get the benifit of the prop*, and it hurts.


Can you explain that part please?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Can you explain that part please?


I was thinking 1 shot monday, 1 shot wednesday as i traing monday-friday

Each week alternate sides?


----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

Week 1-12 2ml / 500mg / Sust

Week 1-10 2ml / 200mg / Deca

Week 1-4 40-50mg Dianabol ED


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Parky said:


> Week 1-12 2ml / 500mg / Sust
> 
> Week 1-10 2ml / 200mg / Deca
> 
> Week 1-4 40-50mg Dianabol ED


He doesn't need deca on a first cycle - no one does.

Just test is plenty and won't cause as much suppression.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I am curious what a realastic gain you should expect on a first cycle with 500mg sust for 12 weeks! If it really would make that much difference with the right diet and training


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> that is a good solid cycle GS...think of it this way your 2nd cycle could be SUS and Deca and your 3rd could be Sus, Deca and D/bol at least by that point you will know what to expect from each compound...


Hey following on from this and learning to build up cycles and stacks after a bit more advice... would this make sense, especially aimed at Pscarb and those who thought good solid start cycle:

Cycle 1:

500mg sust - 12 weeks then [email protected]

50mg clomid at twice a day (12hrs apart) for 30 days.

20 mg nolvadex at a day for 45 days.

Cycle 2:

500mg sust - 12 weeks

200mg decca - weeks 3-12 (10 weeks) then [email protected]

50mg clomid at twice a day (12hrs apart) for 30 days.

20 mg nolvadex at a day for 45 days.

Cycle 3:

500mg sust - 12 weeks

200mg decca - weeks 3-12 (10 weeks)

40mg Dbol Each day - Weeks 3-12 (10 weeks) then [email protected]

50mg clomid at twice a day (12hrs apart) for 30 days.

20 mg nolvadex at a day for 45 days.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

chilisi said:


> you dont need to up the dosage so soon...you can get more out 500mg than on just one cycle.
> 
> its what you put into the training and diet that will increase gains.plus if you take it all so soon.what will you have left for the later years....
> 
> ...


Why would dosage size matter building up with just say 5 cycles? Does it take longer for the body to adapt to whats been pumped into it?


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> I'd just start with the sus at 500 a week, otherwise if you have any probs such as gyno you won't know which element is causing it.


i agree, keep it to the one substance for now, you can always add to it down the line, being your first course you dont know whether your prone to gyno or anything, dont wanna be exotic on your first course


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

gambitbullet said:


> i agree, keep it to the one substance for now, you can always add to it down the line, being your first course you dont know whether your prone to gyno or anything, dont wanna be exotic on your first course


And if results seem to be none exsistant with good diet and training? Might as well start stacking up surely?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> And if results seem to be none exsistant with good diet and training? Might as well start stacking up surely?


Why with the right diet and training would results seem nonexistent on a 12wk cycle of test @ 500mg?

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that if you don't gain at least 20lb from a cycle that then you would be doing something seriously wrong.

This is quite a long thread now and just about everybody has advised you to run test only for a first cycle........


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Hey following on from this and learning to build up cycles and stacks after a bit more advice... would this make sense, especially aimed at Pscarb and those who thought good solid start cycle:
> 
> Cycle 1:
> 
> ...


 Always stop Deca at least two weeks before you stop the sust. It's clearance time is longer, also just start Deca from week 1 if your going to use it, why week 3??


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Always stop Deca at least two weeks before you stop the sust. It's clearance time is longer, also just start Deca from week 1 if your going to use it, why week 3??


Weeks 1-10 instead of 3-12 then!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Why with the right diet and training would results seem nonexistent on a 12wk cycle of test @ 500mg?
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that if you don't gain at least 20lb from a cycle that then you would be doing something seriously wrong.
> 
> This is quite a long thread now and just about everybody has advised you to run test only for a first cycle........


20lbs?? from 1 12 week cycle with huge good food intake? Are you serious cause thats quiet something!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> 20lbs?? from 1 12 week cycle with huge good food intake? Are you serious cause thats quiet something!


I'm very serious, not saying you will keep it all but if you don't add 20lb on a 1st test only cycle you really are doing something wrong  .


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i did exactly this cycle!!!!

2ml/500mg/wk for 10wks

2ml/200mg/deca/wk for 10wks

and d-bol for about 8 weeks of the 10 weeks!!!!

worked wonders for me,but the d-bol i reckon i used to long,obscured too much muscle with water,should of taken it for 6 wks but gave me great strength!!!!!!

then came off with anavar and creatine and kept many a gains!!!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i did exactly this cycle!!!!
> 
> 2ml/500mg/wk for 10wks
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Your avatar photo probably speaks for its! LOL


----------

